# Stacking Rates 2010



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Anyone know what they are going to charge to stack hay this year

I am thinking 50/c a bale (smalls).

30 a ton to haul for small ones.


----------



## Cannon (Aug 18, 2009)

I charge $4.00 per bale (4x4x8) to stack at the edge of the field or reasonable close.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Apr 30, 2010)

I am charging .50 for new customers and .45 for existing customers. The price goes up .10 for corrigated fields. This is for 14x18's or 16x18's.
Robert


----------



## jpritchett (Sep 22, 2009)

whenever we had to move bales to the side of a field for a customer my dad would charge 2 bucks a bale.


----------



## haystax (Jul 24, 2010)

$0.50 for 3-string, $4 for 3x4

You couldn't pay me enough to stack another 2 string bale...


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Apr 30, 2010)

Whats wrong with 2 string bales Haystax??
Robert


----------



## haystax (Jul 24, 2010)

rob_cook2001 said:


> Whats wrong with 2 string bales Haystax??
> Robert


Everything! The 3 string squeeze block package is much easier to handle and way more efficient. I know that some horse markets like a lighter bale but for all our export and domestic sales, the 100lb 3 string bale in a squeeze block is the only way to go.

I have stacked 2 strings with my wagons but only one season and the rancher just fed out of the stack. Handling a 65lb bale for the same money as I touch a 100# or 125# bale is a good deal for the custom operator though!

Where are you located?


----------

